# Constant deep breaths and sighing



## wvpumpkin (Dec 22, 2008)

My son has started taking really deep breaths every few minutes or so. He is really anxious and restless. He has lots of bloating and burps and passes gas alot. He seem like he is happy and does normal things. I was thinking maybe acid reflux. He said he feels like he can't get a full breath. I took him to the dr and he just gave him phazyme and told me to get some probiotic yogurt. I think he should try prevacid or something like that. I have another appt on Dec 31. My son had a case of acid reflux a couple of years ago and when he took prevacid it seemed to get better. His breathing was labored like it is now, but it is worse this time. I am so distraught, I don't lknow what to do. Watching him breath llike that breaks my heart. It seems to bother him as well because he says he can't help it.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 22, 2008)

Take him to the hospital if it gets worse

I hope he wil be ok


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 22, 2008)

I was going to say asthma, untill I read the whole thing. I have both asthma and acid reflux (lucky me!!) so they both actually make me short of breath. When the AR is severe it makes it very hard for me to breath. Take him to another doctor and get a second opinion if you want, or go back to the same guy if you like him and ask him about it, it's pretty easy to control with simple meds. I cried like a baby all the time when I first started getting it, because I love to eat. And I love to eat crazy spicy foods. I always said if I inherit any health things from my parents please don't let it be acid reflux cause I wanna be able to eat what I want. And it seems like all my favorite foods where doing it to me jalapenos, cu***bers, peanut butter, doughnuts!! But the moral of that story is once I started taking stuff for it, it's easy to manage and I can still eat my favorite foods. I do still get short of breath and carry around an inhaler, but I'm sure that's soley because of the asthma.

Keep us updated sweetie!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 22, 2008)

Wait and see until your next appointment, and if really things don't improve go to another doctor or the ER.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to just wait and see what the dr says at the next appt. If he gets worse I will go to ER


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

So how did it turn out? Is he ok? Doesn't sound like acid reflux and more lung related..


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So how did it turn out? Is he ok? Doesn't sound like acid reflux and more lung related.. The doctor put him on prevacid and it has gotten alot better. The Dr. said his lungs and everthing is just fine. It could be stress related acid reflux. My son gets really worried about good grades at school. He does really well, and worries if he doesn't. However he hates school because he says the kids tease him about his weight. He is almost 10 and he is 4'4" and weighs 86 pounds. I don't think that is that bad, but the Dr. said he should weigh about 10 pounds lighter. He does have a stomach somewhat. I am working on his eating habits right now. He says he eats when he is bored.


----------



## Karren (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow.. Acid reflux at 10! I have acid reflux too but I know its from drinking too much diet coke... Feels like I have something caught in my throat when it flares up.. Wish I like to drink just water..

I eat when I get bored too.. Especially bad in the winter when he can't go outside and play! He in any activities? YMCA around here had a great winter basketball progran and indoor soccer.. Both our kids were in it..


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow.. Acid reflux at 10! I have acid reflux too but I know its from drinking too much diet coke... Feels like I have something caught in my throat when it flares up.. Wish I like to drink just water.. 
I eat when I get bored too.. Especially bad in the winter when he can't go outside and play! He in any activities? YMCA around here had a great winter basketball progran and indoor soccer.. Both our kids were in it..

How come you think that the diet coke is the culprit? I never could stand to drink diet stuff much, it always upset my stomach and seemed to bloat me really bad. My son doesn't like sports much, he like archery. However that doesn't give him much acitivity. We have a pool in the summer and he loves to swim. I wonder if I should take him to ymca to sweim in winter. I hadn't even thought of that. I have enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for your help.

Oh and btw, he says he feels like something caught in his throat also. Do you take anything for yours? Does it help?


----------



## theditzzz (Jan 25, 2009)

acid reflux runs in my family and i seemed to inherit that unfortunate trait. stress as well as my diet seem to make it a lot worse which explains why it became an apparent problem for me in middle school. the reason your son's doctor probably doesnt want to put him on any prescribtion strenghts meds (like proton pump inhibitors) is the the same reason mine was hesitant when i was in jr high. they try to only use them on adults. in fact a lot of insurance companies won't help pay for them if you are under 16. they say you should only take them for 6mos to a year at a time and then stop them. while the medicines do regulate the acid in your stomach it can also be damaging. it doesnt hurt to talk to your doctor about it though. i remember mine would give me samples (like 1 month trials) of something like protonix or aciphex which seemed to help. i was also to take Zantac 150mg/day (either the OTC 75mg twice daily or the OTC 150mg once) but if it wasnt really bad all of the time i just had to take zantac as needed. i dunno if that will help or not. i hope it does though i remember how awful it felt all the time (and just so you know i had breathing problems too but i later found out i have and anxiety disorder as well as bipolar disorder so it is all kinda related)

well good luck at the doctors! if its just acid reflux he should be ok (though he may be uncomfortable sometimes keep crackers handy) but it seems to me you're looking out for just like my parents did for me and thats the most and kid can ask for.






anyway hope that helps!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *theditzzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif acid reflux runs in my family and i seemed to inherit that unfortunate trait. stress as well as my diet seem to make it a lot worse which explains why it became an apparent problem for me in middle school. the reason your son's doctor probably doesnt want to put him on any prescribtion strenghts meds (like proton pump inhibitors) is the the same reason mine was hesitant when i was in jr high. they try to only use them on adults. in fact a lot of insurance companies won't help pay for them if you are under 16. they say you should only take them for 6mos to a year at a time and then stop them. while the medicines do regulate the acid in your stomach it can also be damaging. it doesnt hurt to talk to your doctor about it though. i remember mine would give me samples (like 1 month trials) of something like protonix or aciphex which seemed to help. i was also to take Zantac 150mg/day (either the OTC 75mg twice daily or the OTC 150mg once) but if it wasnt really bad all of the time i just had to take zantac as needed. i dunno if that will help or not. i hope it does though i remember how awful it felt all the time (and just so you know i had breathing problems too but i later found out i have and anxiety disorder as well as bipolar disorder so it is all kinda related) well good luck at the doctors! if its just acid reflux he should be ok (though he may be uncomfortable sometimes keep crackers handy) but it seems to me you're looking out for just like my parents did for me and thats the most and kid can ask for.





anyway hope that helps!

So did you find yourself taking the deep breaths when the acid etc was bothering you? What do you take for your anxiety and when did you start taking it? Does it help alot? Thanks so much for telling me your story. I appreciate it so much


----------

